# More eggs' a popping



## N2TORTS (Jun 30, 2015)

Different clutch/female Cherryhead....






and Queen's baby cherries from the last couple of days ....




JD~


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 30, 2015)

Jeff do not look now, but there be something in that egg....


----------



## Onidara (Jun 30, 2015)

Wow Jeff, queens babies look so good!


----------



## Killerrookie (Jun 30, 2015)

NOO, I wasn't first to seem them dang it! Beautiful that's the only word I can say. Just so beautiful.


----------



## Carol S (Jun 30, 2015)

Gorgeous hatchlings.


----------



## Anyfoot (Jun 30, 2015)

N2TORTS said:


> Different clutch/female Cherryhead....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jeff. When your incubator draws are closed are your eggs in the dark?


----------



## N2TORTS (Jun 30, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> Jeff. When your incubator draws are closed are your eggs in the dark?


yes ....and I do two different techniques, within the bator'. Two tiers are "open containers" while 2 different shelves have containers that are open within the bator'. This allows me to keep two different temps with this set up including shelf/container placement. (ex: hot air raises)


----------



## N2TORTS (Jun 30, 2015)

Carol S said:


> Gorgeous hatchlings.


Why thank you Mrs. Carol.....


----------



## N2TORTS (Jun 30, 2015)

Killerrookie said:


> NOO, I wasn't first to seem them dang it! Beautiful that's the only word I can say. Just so beautiful.


yea.... buddy!


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Jun 30, 2015)

Your torts always impress me! I looooove the pics you share so much.


----------



## Onidara (Jun 30, 2015)

N2TORTS said:


> yes ....and I do two different techniques, within the bator'. Two tiers are "open containers" while 2 different shelves have containers that are open within the bator'. This allows me to keep two different temps with this set up including shelf/container placement. (ex: hot air raises)


Jeff is that a new hypo? Soooo cute!


----------



## Anyfoot (Jun 30, 2015)

N2TORTS said:


> yes ....and I do two different techniques, within the bator'. Two tiers are "open containers" while 2 different shelves have containers that are open within the bator'. This allows me to keep two different temps with this set up including shelf/container placement. (ex: hot air raises)


Thanks Jeff


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jul 16, 2015)

Crikey!
I've fallen behind with these posts.
Always so wonderful, beautiful and informative.
Thanks.


----------



## bouaboua (Jul 16, 2015)

Hard to keep up with the volume of yours.


----------



## Anyfoot (Jul 16, 2015)

N2TORTS said:


> yes ....and I do two different techniques, within the bator'. Two tiers are "open containers" while 2 different shelves have containers that are open within the bator'. This allows me to keep two different temps with this set up including shelf/container placement. (ex: hot air raises)


Hi Jeff. I can't find it. But in one of your other threads you mentioned what temps you incubate at within the same incubator. What temps were these again. I assume you do this for a varied sex. Is this the case? Also, how accurate is the temperature sex determination? For example, is it guaranteed at lower temps to produce all males, or is it just the probability swings towards males. Thanks.


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Jul 17, 2015)

Jeff-I hope you been feeling better these days!!!!


----------

